# Snows in the fall???



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

Can I use an E Caller for hunting snows in the fall in ND? I heard it's ok to keep a fox pro in your blind. What do you think?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

im not for nodak, but NOOOO!!!

it is not ok to have an e-caller in your possesion while hunting waterfowl in the fall in Tn


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Using an e-caller is illegal in every state in the fall......federal rules.


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

I heard the fine is only like $45. Crap, it would be worth it!


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't be so stupid Kat Mat.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Seriously who did you hear that from?


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

hammerhead said:


> Seriously who did you hear that from?


That's the word on the ND street.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Would this street by chance be called Poachers Lane ??


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

woodpecker said:


> Would this street by chance be called Poachers Lane ??


Just passing along what I heard. What's $45 if you can get your full 20 birds? What? There's like 16 wardens in the state. Not very likely to get caught.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> Would this street by chance be called Poachers Lane ??


I think he meant Streeter

which would fit.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have often times wondered that though... What if you were calling in Yotes while waiting for birds?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Hopefully when you are crossing the fence, you slip and the barb wire takes care of the rest.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> Would this street by chance be called Poachers Lane ??


 :withstupid:



kat mat said:


> Just passing along what I heard. What's $45 if you can get your full 20 birds? What? There's like 16 wardens in the state. Not very likely to get caught.


Not trying to be offensive, but hunters like you are the ones that give the rest of us a bad name. Use your head, hunting with an e-caller in the fall is ILLEGAL!! That means you can't use one


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

Come on people! It's the in thing to do!


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

kat mat said:


> Come on people! It's the in thing to do!


OK...sorry, definitely coming off as a jacka$$. Seriously though, I hear quite a few people do it. I have not hunted snows in the fall. Just thought the risk vs. reward wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Come on Mods put the lock hammer on this one before it gets ugly, If there are any mods left.


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

hammerhead said:


> Come on Mods put the lock hammer on this one before it gets ugly, If there are any mods left.


Serious? This is pertinent discussion. I know I came off as an a$$ originally, but I think it's relevant discussion.

BTW, great avatar!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

hammerhead said:


> Come on Mods put the lock hammer on this one before it gets ugly, If there are any mods left.


None left!

I think everyone knows it is a joke.


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I think everyone knows it is a joke.


First off, you don't know me. Third, it's a legit question. OK...so maybe the should then make it legal??? They want to reduce numbers. How often do peeps get limits of snows in the fall?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

The problem I have with this thread is it will put the seed in the mind of some Idiot who will actually try it. 
How do you think an E-caller will effect canadas and ducks? Will you only shoot snows with you fox-pro or will you also shoot ducks and geese that come to the spread? We saw this spring that you could shoot a truck load of canadas and specks with the use of an E-caller. Will your ethics let you only shoot snows or will it be a free for all. If you are worried about saving the tundra have at it but do it legally.
I have a Idea for you, give me your name and where you will be hunting. I will turn you in to RAP and get $500. You will get a citation and pay $45, and I will split the $500 with you and we both come out ahead, then

just try and collect.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree it is rather stupid... yet every time I have tried to report someone they don't really do anything. Half the time I don't even get a call back.


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

hammerhead said:


> The problem I have with this thread is it will put the seed in the mind of some Idiot who will actually try it.
> How do you think an E-caller will effect canadas and ducks? Will you only shoot snows with you fox-pro or will you also shoot ducks and geese that come to the spread? We saw this spring that you could shoot a truck load of canadas and specks with the use of an E-caller. Will your ethics let you only shoot snows or will it be a free for all. If you are worried about saving the tundra have at it but do it legally.
> I have a Idea for you, give me your name and where you will be hunting. I will turn you in to RAP and get $500. You will get a citation and pay $45, and I will split the $500 with you and we both come out ahead, then
> 
> just try and collect.


I have self restraint.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know it is quite common for people to do it in the fall. I have heard similar things about a $45 slap on the wrist. As far as other species being effected, the other birds didn't seem to like the ecaller in canada last fall.

That being said, hunting laws are not something I find worth messing with.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seriously Taddy, get a life man.

:eyeroll:


----------

